# 'Less bad' is the new good



## sam76 (3 April 2009)

Nothing has changed since the circulated email from Citibank.


"The March employment report will likely show a continued severe contraction in the labor market, with nonfarm payrolls expected to drop 675,000," wrote Barclays Capital Research analyst Julia Coronado. 

For stock investors to have a favourable reaction, the monthly count needs to remain below the 681,000 tally of jobs lost in December, said Hogan. "We need to see the velocity of negative news decrease. And then we run into earnings season. Corporate America is about to let us know how they did." 


http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...x?guid={9047B1EC-E4EC-43E0-AE9D-CF56642182DA}


----------



## enigmatic (11 April 2009)

They will get to the point were they will start saying how the number of people becoming unemployed per month is decreasing so it must be good..

Although the percentage of remaining workers to people lossing there jobs may still be on the increase..
to me its not important about the number its about the percentage of people lossing there jobs compared to the current work force.

100million people employed then 650,000 might not be to bad
suddenly down to 50million then 500,000 might seem to be less but in reality it is far worse then before..


----------



## MRC & Co (11 April 2009)

Less bad is the new good.  It's how all cycles have to turn around.

I was shocked at the Japanese Machinery Order figures though, from an estimate of down 6.7 to up 1.3, WTF, that is one quick turnaround!


----------



## psychic (12 April 2009)

Manipulation of figures, thats all this is, but the truth remains the same.  It will all end with one big crash of confidence within weeks.  Surely we are all not that dumb to think that things have all of a sudden improved.


----------

